

We've been asking them to learn to code. They've been listening. - cesarsalazar12
http://mariarociopaniagua.com/2012/02/21/all-of-the-code-new-developments-pt-2/
We've been asking them to learn to code. They've been listening.
======
ORioN63
It's great to finally see people, taking initiatives to learn and evolve in
the digital age. I'm of the opinion that everyone should learn how to program,
so seeing people all over the global, actually do it from scratch is great.

Also, don't use w3schools... <http://w3fools.com/>

------
rcacique
Interesting. As a Mexican entrepreneur now I see a proper growing ecosystem.
Efforts like these will produce results for the years -and entrepreneurs- to
come. The start-up scene is organizing better, but we have to keep the push
and support.

------
mike25z
This is really motivating all the efforts you are making to be prepared for
the bus. Im really proud that Mexico is on the map of the start up world and
this kind of initiative are arriving.

------
mpaniagua
:D thank you all

------
albertopadilla
Congrats Rocío.

